# Best way to move a gun safe



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Just purchased a gun safe they delivered it but the garage is as far as they would go. It is 418 pounds. Would like to get it downstairs with out killing someone. Can any one recommend affordable movers or equipment rentals for the job.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A bunch of friends. 

A friend of mine purchased a safe and wanted it down in his basement. We just got 4 of us together with some rope. We laid the safe down on its back and tied the rope around it and just slid it down the stairs with two of us on the rope at the top and a couple on the down hill side of it. Once at the bottom we just stood it back up. It actually worked quite well. If your stair treads are wood just pick up some scrap carpet to slide it on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

get an appliance dolly and helpers


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Go to Ace Rents and rent a power stair climber for an hour or two. Its much safer and much easier than anything else.


-DallanC


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

*Stair climbing dolly*

Ended up renting a stair climbing dolly as Dallin suggested. I am in West Jordan so rented from Diamond Rental (Not all rental places have them) see U-Tube below not mine but shows how it works. I would recommend for heavy loads.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Once down the stairs....the safe movers who delivered mine....used golf balls under the safe to roll it down the hall and put it in place.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I used 3/4" sch40 PVC pipe. I did not have any stairs. Worked like champ and there was only 2 of us.


----------



## Serena Akers (Mar 10, 2014)

Huntoholic said:


> I used 3/4" sch40 PVC pipe. I did not have any stairs. Worked like champ and there was only 2 of us.


Lol... creativity and determination at it's best!

To the OP...

I'm glad to hear you got it moved. For anyone else who might be wondering where they can find reliable help without having to depend entirely on Craigslist or listings in the newspaper, etc... I would recommend Moving Guru. Let them find the perfect moving company that suits your needs. I got in touch with them last year when I transferred from California to New York. They will give you a lot of options so you can pick the right one for you and of course the most affordable one. My move was so fast, easy and simple because they will guide you from the day of relocation until the day you're settled in. I highly recommend them.


----------

